# Worth going back to??



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Dropped Sirius a year ago. My deck in my H1 has bluetooth so I stream Pandora, and iTuneRadioPro for the most part. Just felt the 160 that Sirius was taking from me was a bit excessive since half the time I ride my RoadKing to work. Plus, my work is an 7 mile trek. 

So, has anything changed for the better? Any discounts for returning customers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Audio quality stinks. The playlists are shallow as the kiddie pool. And there's way too many talk channels (I'm a music guy).

But it's still WAY better than FM, and that's why I still subscribe.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Dropped Sirius a year ago. My deck in my H1 has bluetooth so I stream Pandora, and iTuneRadioPro for the most part. Just felt the 160 that Sirius was taking from me was a bit excessive since half the time I ride my RoadKing to work. Plus, my work is an 7 mile trek.
> 
> So, has anything changed for the better? Any discounts for returning customers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Since you phrased the question more as a complaint in terms of pricing as to why you left; I'm wondering why you want someone to talk you back into it to begin with.

Something worth having is justified by your likes/dislikes; not by others sentiments......


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Yoda-DBSguy said:


> Since you phrased the question more as a complaint in terms of pricing as to why you left; I'm wondering why you want someone to talk you back into it to begin with.
> 
> Something worth having is justified by your likes/dislikes; not by others sentiments......


Just trying to get some feedback to see if it's worth re-looking into...and I don't want to be talked into it. I want to hear if it's improved. Stuff like sound quality, program quality, and just general feedback is what I'm interested.

Thanks for helping out with that!


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

And yeah, 160 a year is a bit high IMO. Competition is tough out there. Howard Stern was cool for a few years but it's the same old Howard. 

Now if I could get it for around 100-120 a month, and things have improved, I'd be interested...


----------



## TXD16 (Oct 30, 2008)

onebadmofo said:


> And yeah, 160 a year is a bit high IMO. Competition is tough out there. Howard Stern was cool for a few years but it's the same old Howard.
> 
> Now if I could get it for around 100-120 a month, and things have improved, I'd be interested...


If you are the least bit resourceful, Sirius/XM can be had for about half the "regular" annual rate in perpetuity.

As to things being "improved," there is a Beach Boys marathon going on this weekend on the '60s on 6 channel that, among other things, reinforces my decision to remain a Sirius/XM subscriber.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

zkc16 said:


> If you are the least bit resourceful, Sirius/XM can be had for about half the "regular" annual rate in perpetuity.
> 
> As to things being "improved," there is a Beach Boys marathon going on this weekend on the '60s on 6 channel that, among other things, reinforces my decision to remain a Sirius/XM subscriber.


Cool thanks for the info...I'll look into it...


----------



## gjrhine (May 16, 2002)

Only you know based on the packages- do the research.


----------



## Carolina (Jan 20, 2012)

I have it in my car and I liked it better when it was just XM. But I agree it is better than AM/FM radio stations any day at least where I live!


----------

